# 9 Pound Walleye



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

Took my brother in law out on Lake Erie for his first ever Walleye trip, and he caught a 9 pound walleye! Caught 11 total in a great day of fishing!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Nice fish What depth were you fishing?


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

Old Hunter said:


> Nice fish What depth were you fishing?


Thanks! We were in 68-72 foot of water and the walleyes were 40-50 foot down.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Weekend Woodsmen said:


> Took my brother in law out on Lake Erie for his first ever Walleye trip, and he caught a 9 pound walleye! Caught 11 total in a great day of fishing!


On your video, I hear you saying, "keep his head down" how do you achieve this while trying to reel in the fish on the end of a rod and reel from out of the water where they are naturally coming up.?


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

fieldgeneral said:


> Weekend Woodsmen said:
> 
> 
> > Took my brother in law out on Lake Erie for his first ever Walleye trip, and he caught a 9 pound walleye! Caught 11 total in a great day of fishing!
> ...


Usually is it "try" to keep his head down. It isn't easy to do, but slowing down your reel speed and keeping the rod lower helps. Sometimes there is nothing you can do to keep it down, but we try to keep their head in the water as long as possible.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I see.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

erie is fun. wind makes it even more interesting


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice video. :thumb:


----------

